# New Live Vid - PRS and ENGL Content



## Rawkmann (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey Guys, just played a pretty sweet show this weekend. As You can probably tell, we currently don't have drum or bass so we just run them with an iPad. Nobody seems to mind it too much live, anyway, I got to try out my new PRS S2 Satin, and my trusty Engl Ironball  I'm even more blown away by my S2 after playing live, its my new #1 guitar for sure!


----------



## Josh Delikan (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice man! How do you find the Ironball? Do you have any demos of it? I'm considering buying one, as I love what I've heard of them online.

I've seen a few bands lately who play live without a drummer, and just run a backing track. It's not as lacking as one may think, and has got me considering playing live as a solo metal artist...


----------



## Rawkmann (Feb 13, 2016)

I love my Ironball its everything I wanted from it. GREAT cleans and of course the distortion channel is amazing. Its really loud for a 25 watt, definitely gig-able.

We don't have problems playing out with backing tracks, its definitely better than sitting around waiting for a competent rhythm section to fall into place.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2016)

That singer isn't half bad either...


----------



## robare99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Good stuff, sounds really good. My only suggestion would be for the singer to stay out if that super high range, or get up that high as man effect rather than the whole verse. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Mar 7, 2016)

great riffage and PRS for the win. cool song too. it just looks very odd without a drummer and bassist there.


----------

